# M951 Slide Help



## Redcoat3340 (Oct 21, 2014)

Just took delivery of a "new" M951 in pretty good shape. I'd say 90% bluing, grips without scratches, dents or dings, and a good looking bore. Haven't fired it yet.

Here's the "BUT....."

The slide is almost impossible to rack unless the hammer is drawn back. I mean two-men-and-a-boy can't get it moving unless its cocked. Then it works pretty normal. A little stiff, but not impossible.

I've ordered a new recoil spring and new hammer spring from Numrich and I'll check to insure that they are the same as the ones on the gun now (and replace the existing ones no matter what).

I cleaned it fairly well, put some grease where grease should go, oil on the parts that like oil. But still that slide is impossible. 

Wonder if anyone has any thoughts about what the problem might be and how to correct it.

thanks.

(I'm new to this board as this is my first Beretta, unless I can count a Taurus PT99 as an "almost Beretta." I still gotta figure out how to post pictures.)


----------

